# Hindu gods get summons from court



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

wth?
*
Hindu gods get summons from court
*



> A judge in India has summoned two Hindu gods, Ram and Hanuman, to help resolve a property dispute.
> 
> Judge Sunil Kumar Singh in the eastern state of Jharkhand has issued adverts in newspapers asking the gods to "appear before the court personally".
> 
> ...


*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/7132124.stm


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 8, 2007)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## praka123 (Dec 8, 2007)

what to say


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> what to say


they are making fun of our religion.See its in BBC.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Dec 8, 2007)

lol man its way too funny


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> they are making fun of our religion.See its in BBC.



They are just publishing a fact that took place. Can you fault them? I wonder what's on the judges mind? He must have a good reason.

And thankfully, at least from his name I guess, he's not a Christian or a Muslim. Else hell would have broken loose by now.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 8, 2007)

I ve read many such news published in weird news section.
lol


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 8, 2007)

idiots


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> they are making fun of our religion.See its in BBC.



so whats wrong with that?


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

i have all my faith in the Indian judiciary


----------



## jalpesh_says (Dec 8, 2007)

Sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 8, 2007)

Man if they had issued it in name for Muslims or for anything with backward people's idols then by now it would have been roits out there...


----------



## karnivore (Dec 8, 2007)

The judge should give his chair up and clean my toilet instead. 

OOOOps...............i am in contempt.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 8, 2007)

what next? summoning allah to the court? summoning jesus to the court?


----------



## iMav (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ convicting them


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 8, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> summoning jesus to the court?



Christ has already been summoned to a court in United States


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 8, 2007)

that's the greatness of indian courts, we should see when they are going to come


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> They are just publishing a fact that took place. Can you fault them? I wonder what's on the judges mind? He must have a good reason.
> 
> And thankfully, at least from his name I guess, he's not a Christian or a Muslim. Else hell would have broken loose by now.


abey main judges and lawyers ki baat kar raha hu.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abey main judges and lawyers ki baat kar raha hu.



Yes I know  Thankfully it does not have a communal twist


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 8, 2007)

i too read this in HT....had a hearty laugh !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 8, 2007)

maybe Hanuman and Ram will come.
mujhe bhi darshan karne ka moka milega.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm just glad the judge in charge isn't a Muslim...if that was the case, vaat lagti uski!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 8, 2007)

^^riots were sure then.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 8, 2007)

I think that judge strongly believe in GODs. Thats why he sent "INVITATION"..

WTH !!


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 8, 2007)

^^^I do not think so. I think that he is trying to make a mockery with all this!


----------



## apoorva84 (Dec 8, 2007)

where did this moron judge get inspiration from? from the recent case in some country where the judge summoned mickey mouse to court?!!!!!!

on a more serious note, these judges should not hurt hindu sentiments....i bet if the judge summoned allah, there would have been country wide riots and a few people might have been killed...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 9, 2007)

it cant get funny more than this


----------



## RCuber (Dec 9, 2007)

ROFL .. ha ha ha ..


----------



## Garbage (Dec 9, 2007)

apoorva84 said:
			
		

> where did this moron judge get inspiration from? from the recent case in some country where the judge summoned mickey mouse to court?!!!!!!
> 
> on a more serious note, these judges should not hurt hindu sentiments....i bet if the judge summoned allah, there would have been country wide riots and a few people might have been killed...


yeh... very true !!
And BTW, elections are near in some of the states too.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 9, 2007)

wel i think the jugde is toooo foooool(as every1 sees him after his method) OR HE IS A VERY VERY VERY VERY CLEVER PAT!!!!

to clarify my point of judge's cleverness, guys first ans my this question before readin further!!

Q. suppose there is adispute btwn 2 person over a property n they goto court!! but it happens so that the 2nd person is not actually presnt but his representative is presnt in court! now wat if that second person doesnot exits(or his existence is not verified) then accordin to law court wil give a notice to summon him n if that 2nd person fails to appear then the CASE will go in favor of first person!!!! n he wil be given the property.


so similar situation has been created by the CLEVER JUDGE to clarify his judgment!! and he want to show that a thing cannot be owned by a god in true manner. i mean that all ppl say god is omnipresent n he is sole creater n owner of this world(i dont say this coz i say god doesnt exits!! ) but then if we go by this priciple then everything wil be of the god n we ppl wil hav nothin!!

so i think judge is do a REAL GOOD JOB OVER THIS!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 9, 2007)

I think that's what he wants to do


----------

